# What is a Loci in theology



## Unoriginalname (Nov 13, 2011)

I was attempting to read Geerhardus Vos, which is a task in itself and he keeps refering to loci in theology. What is a loci? If it is a hard to understand concept what can it be likened to?


----------



## raekwon (Nov 13, 2011)

I'll let someone more knowledgeable actually answer the question, but FYI, "loci" is the plural (so it's not "a loci"). The singular is "locus."


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 13, 2011)

The main branches or "groups" of theology. For example, Christology, Anthropology, Soteriology, etc. Within each of the loci there are "smaller" component doctrines. So, for example, within the loci of Soteriology you'll find the doctrine of election, the doctrine of justification, and so forth.


----------



## jwithnell (Nov 13, 2011)

Ben is right on. Question: which of the G. Vos works are you reading?


----------



## Peairtach (Nov 13, 2011)

"Locus" means "place" in Latin. Pron. loakus, loakee.


----------



## Unoriginalname (Nov 13, 2011)

jwithnell said:


> Ben is right on. Question: which of the G. Vos works are you reading?


it is a ebook i got off of monergism.com called "the doctrine of the covenant in reformed theology" so I am not sure if it is taken from a longer work. It is absolutely wonderful, he showed quite vividly how a denial of the covenant of works leads to a denial of the doctrine of perserverance. I have observed that most people who do deny the COW do tend to deny perserverance but he explained the reasoning behind why that is amazingly. I am really enjoying it. I plan on getting the Pauline Eschatology for that day I dare not speak of


----------



## jwithnell (Nov 13, 2011)

I've been reading sections of Redemptive History and Biblical Interpretation which includes The Doctrine of the Covenant. I suspect Richard Gaffin's editing helped much. The Pauline Eschatology was very helpful to me and helped reshape some of my doctrine (which is sort of like trying to take a bite out of quartz).


----------

